# What Happened?



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I take a couple months off and suddenly there's no more trading post? Or is my computer just acting up? If the trading post is gone then how am I to trade or try to buy new pipes other than online stores? What has the world come to?
What happened to this place I once called home?
The threads are still there, the posts, the BOTLs, but not the ability to trade or sell a new pipe?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

You need 90 days and 100 posts to see the WTS/WTB/WTT threads. It looks like you need to start posting!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

DeeSkank said:


> You need 90 days and 100 posts to see the WTS/WTB/WTT threads. It looks like you need to start posting!


When did that happen?
I've been able to see them before. I'm well over 90 years, but probably not to 100 posts yet so yea. Well, glad to know its not gone for good.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just interested. What are thirty pipe tobaccos you have tried. 1 per post:loco:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

KBibbs said:


> When did that happen?
> I've been able to see them before. I'm well over 90 years, but probably not to 100 posts yet so yea. Well, glad to know its not gone for good.


Less than a post a year for the last 90 years?
You can do better than that.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Dang, I didn't think the internet was that old!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Weird, I thought I was 90 days old, and I know I have 100 posts, but I can't see the Trading Post.

Edit: Guess I am barely 60 days old. weird


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah was wondering about this as well before I found the days/posts rule. Interesting way to encourage community I guess ...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

lord sevein said:


> Yeah was wondering about this as well before I found the days/posts rule. Interesting way to encourage community I guess ...


I think you will find the rules a way to keep things somewhat safer. Protects everyone this way


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> I think you will find the rules a way to keep things somewhat safer. Protects everyone this way


Having been a member of several boards that simply allow access to trade/buy/sell on membership I totally understand. It's amazing what can happen when just a few people have less than honorable intentions. It's just kind of a drag for people like me that have a tendency to lurk more than post.

A necessary evil I suppose.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I was effected by this as well. I understand the reason behind it though.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

KBibbs said:


> I take a couple months off and suddenly there's no more trading post? Or is my computer just acting up? If the trading post is gone then how am I to trade or try to buy new pipes other than online stores? What has the world come to?
> What happened to this place I once called home?
> The threads are still there, the posts, the BOTLs, but not the ability to trade or sell a new pipe?


Glad this question was asked...I was wondering the same thing. I used to be able to see the trading post, but recently it disappeared. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bandlwalmer said:


> Glad this question was asked...I was wondering the same thing. I used to be able to see the trading post, but recently it disappeared. Thanks!!!


You have your 90 days as of today. 100 posts cant be that hard to contribute to the forum methinks. Help a few new pipers out or something & you'll be there easily.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You have your 90 days as of today. 100 posts cant be that hard to contribute to the forum methinks. Help a few new pipers out or something & you'll be there easily.


I plan to get there. I enjoy trading and trying new things so hopefully it doesn't take me to long to get there. I am pretty new myself so I don't know how mcuh help I ever am to other newbies, but I try. Enjoying myself here so far!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bandlwalmer said:


> I plan to get there. I enjoy trading and trying new things so hopefully it doesn't take me to long to get there. I am pretty new myself so I don't know how mcuh help I ever am to other newbies, but I try. Enjoying myself here so far!


Keep up the good work. :clap2: One more post already! LOL. Just noticed I got it wrong, to be precise you have 4 months today. *Slapping self yet again*


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Idk why I posted 90 years, I can't even think now what was going through my mind when I typed that or what I intended to say... more than 90 days maybe?
Anyway, the idea of posting my tobaccos sounds good. My very first (about age 15-16) was a cheap house aromatic Irish Cream. Tasted great, but was a cheap aromatic.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Also had (and absolutely love) PS LBF. Wanna try the navy flake or any of their other flakes, but haven't gotten the chance to yet. No shops around here sell anything like that. Flakes are hard to find around here.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Also quite the fan of WO Larsons Old Fashioned. Plus Captain Black White is always good. I get compliments on my "cologne" after smoking that.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Also had some Peterson Old Dublin which was pretty good, very different from my usual vaper taste


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a tin of Orlik Golden Sliced which I've had about one flake out of, but am just not finding myself to be fond of. Too hay-ish.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Anniversary Kake (if I'm remembering correctly, haven't been doing hardly any smoking in the last 6 months  ) was amazing!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I've also had several house blends, but house blends from a store called "Discount Cigarettes" tend to be cheap aromatics as you can guess. 
I like McCllelands christmas cheer, just have a little trouble keeping it going. never been able to rub it out right appearantly


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Their red cake is pretty good too, very similar to CC. But I always wanted to try their other christmas one. Can't remember what it's called. Christmas spice? Something like that? Always sounded good though.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Christmas cookie was an amazing aromatic as well, but I can't remember who made it. I want to expand my horizons to more english blends but I haven't gotten there yet. I'm wanting to find a good night cap and morning smoke. Mid day anything seems to work.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I have some mississippi mud that I haven't tried yet but am excited to. Thinking about switching to pipes soon as oppossed to tobaccos


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a rather strange-stemmed Orlik Billiard that Dan gave to me, and that's always been my favorite pipe. (thanks again dan!)


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

18 posts to go, sir!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Also have a couple of unmarked CRAPPY basket pipes. And a cob, probably be buying a new one soon, just for the price. I want to get a nice straight billiard or a volcano or something. A Poker would be awesome but I would absolutely kill for a nice Peterson. But I don't have the funds right now. Just lost my job.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got an old pipe (probably a solid 70 years old) with hardly and markings at all on it. Hand made (can tell my its imperfections). Sort of churchwarden-ish. I have a few samples that I haven't tried yet, but I haven't been smoking so what can I say? When I have the opportunity, I'd be willing to sell/ trade the golden sliced, plus trade that pipe


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I also have an Eriksen "Handmade in Denmark" Bulldog that's neve even been me about 70 or so dollars, again, would be willing to trade, tho I am not trying to make this into a trade thread, so don't worry. Just putting that out there.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm irish in heritage and I take great pride in that, so I really want to get a halfway decent Peterson. I also want to break the cycle of ignorance about smoking being smoking, and people recognizing the difference between a crack pipe and a tobacco pipe.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

On said note, we need an international "Respect your heritage" day. I'll wear my kilt, tho more scottish, the irish wore kilts too. Put on my flat cap, put some baccy in the pipe, and feel home. I'm hoping that I can smoke in my new home.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I also want to get an author shape pipe. I wouldn't mind a billiard with a saddle bit either, but I really like pokers. I really wanna buy a boswell or at least some of their tobaccos, but I cant reallly have it shipped here. Plus the boswell pipes sell out like instantly.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Getting pretty close. I apologize to anyone who hates this random bumpingness. At least I have something to talk about


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Heard good things of Frog Morton, and suggestions? Try judging the taste from a newbie point of view just since I've been out of the game so long.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I also wanna get a nice volcano or something. Was looking at some of the paronellis and loving them before the virtual smoking lounge closed


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I would also love to have a dublin as a flake pipe. I want to go to ireland, buy a peterson, and devote it to only irish flake, whiskey, and anything else of that sort. Must be Petrerson. Must fit the family and the bill


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Could also go for a nice looking paronelli for the price. They seem nice. Would LOVE to get a nice Boswell, but never seem to be able to find one for sale since they sell out so fast.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a few more. Sorry about all the posts. If anything looked interesting or anything I mentioned sounded good then I'd be totally up for trades once I can.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I seem to lean more towards VAPERs but then again I'm open minded and more than willing to try any tobacco given. I'm very open minded.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Only 5 posts left! WHOO! lol gotta have a bout of immaturity every now and again right guys?


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

So I'm thinking about picking up another cheap cob tomorrow and hopefully finding a flake to smoke from it. I also wanna get a tin of Petersons 3P's.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I also want to try some dark ropes, and variances, of tobaccos that go well with certain beers/meals.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm just trying to get my gf ok with it enough so I can smoke the pipe more often. She's against smoking but pipes have very few health risks unlike cigarettes. She was afraid of me getting addicted, that doesnt happen with the pipe.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

AND I'M AT 100 POSTS! WORLD OF TRADING, REVEAL YOURSELF TO ME!!!! LOL! I also forgot to mention I have a mid 50's hand carved I believe dr grabo...don't quite remember.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

well, im still not being able to see the wtb/s/t section D:


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

That, was a determined marathon of posting KBibbs  

You don't like that Nording Bulldog?? Bulldogs are #1


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KBibbs said:


> well, im still not being able to see the wtb/s/t section D:


Relax, it's an auto apply thing when the server updates itself. If still no access tomorrow PM Admin & they will get it done. Nice posting BTW. LOL:yield:


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

KBibbs said:


> AND I'M AT 100 POSTS! WORLD OF TRADING, REVEAL YOURSELF TO ME!!!! LOL! I also forgot to mention I have a mid 50's hand carved I believe dr grabo...don't quite remember.


Hahaha That was great. :whoo:
I appreciate the fact that each post has something I find interesting and wasn't "Post 1, Post 2, etc."

About the girlfriend and addiction thing: Mine is the same way, but she still partakes of a cigar or bowl occasionally.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel like I should apologize for all that posting. Not trying to self bump or do the newb-quick-post-to-100 type of thing. I've been on this site for something around 2 years, and suddenly lost the ability to see the wtb/s/t and was terrified it was gone.
As for the bulldog, I just haven't felt the desire to smoke it. It's a beautiful pipe, handmade, great grain, feels good in the hand....and for some reason I would just be so much happier with a straight billiard, dublin, or poker.
Interesting how the human mind works sometimes eh?


----------

